# Wolverine Sig



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I was bored, and made this:










Rate it, hate it....whatevis.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I give it a 10, loves it...










I think its horrible I hate it,








What ever...


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Nice work D.P.! :thumb02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Hehe, thanks guys. :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Where can I get some of that adamantium?


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

I like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Where can I get some of that adamantium?


The government is keeping it a secret....shhhhh.



pliff said:


> I like it! :thumbsup:


Thanks man. I feel like I' actually improving a bit.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Real nice job D.P. Keep up the great work bud..


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks Nikos.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Awesome work D.P! :thumb02:


----------

